# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Logins for 8,700 FTP servers found on sale

## HATTIFNATTOR

Criminals have assembled a huge database of hacked FTP server logins belonging to some of the world’s leading companies, a security company has revealed. 

Finjan said it had stumbled upon a database containing account usernames, passwords and server addresses for a staggering 8,700 FTP servers, many of which were being used by US Fortune 100-level enterprises. 

The hacked servers could be used to distribute crimeware by injecting iframe tags into any webpage stored on the compromised FTP servers. Indeed the server accounts were themselves being traded by a web application able to rank and price them according to their Google page rank for re-sale to other criminals. 

 *techworld*

----------

